# Hunting the North Slope Summit Area



## morganelk (Aug 23, 2010)

Can anyone give me some information on the north slope summit area of the uintas? My brother and I are fairly new to archery hunting and would like to get some information on that area.

Thanks


----------



## tarponhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Don't waste your time hunting elk on the north slopes very difficult hunt massive area with no where to glass. Its like trying to find a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

I was up there all weekend and unless you have a horse it is a pretty diffucult area to find the elk. I hiked my a$$ off and only found some doe's and fawn's. Good Luck.


----------

